# [melango / JW Handelssysteme / B2B Technologies Chemnitz] Sammlung verschiedener Filmbeiträge



## BitH72 (4 Dezember 2013)

*Melango GmbH / JW Handelssysteme GmbH / B2B Technologies Chemnitz direkt:*

Playlist mit mehreren Videos zum Thema
http://www.youtube.com/watch?list=PLA4429395B4D4C279&v=Z2_AhrbrOYs​
_"Melango abzocke - Nichts bezahlt und (fast) Ruhe"_





_"Melango Abzocke - Teil 2 'Kulanzangebot'"_





_"Beweisvideo Kostenfalle von Melango(.)de"_





_"Beweisvideo Kostenfalle von Einkaufen(.)me"_
_



_​
Akte.2009 24.03.2009 22:20_"Bestellt, bezahlt und nicht geliefert! Wer Sie mit Mogel-Schnäppchen abkassiert"_
_



_​
_ARD Ratgeber Geld, Wolfgang Leibl, Jan-2013_
_http://rutube.ru/video/c9641f5c24dce688578e4e0910ac1247/_​
_RTL SternTV, VENDIS und melango, Okt-2012_
_http://rutube.ru/video/9c0788e21583d35ecb5103b611265039/
_​_<<<bitte vervollstaendigen>>>_


*Vergleichbare Geschäftsmodelle:*

Verbraucherschutzzentrale Bremen
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G0iDkvgaFNI

HR / c't magazin : Abofallen: Gegen die neuen Abzockermethoden im Netz
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gtTCwEKCAcA
ZDF / WISO: Opendownload.de Abzocke
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n0Xw7iPpZwI
MDR : Ebay Betrug - Bereits 80.000 Fälle
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FWDZdft4aP8
RTL / Die Verbrauchershow : 0900 Telefon Abzocke - Die Masche erklärt
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eX_k1qL-GTU
RTL2 : Online Betrug 12
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bSobOokhwIQ
ProSieben / Galileo : Betrug der Nigeriaconnection mit Erbschaft
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWI0qzyNkrg
SAT1 : AKTE 08/34 Romance-Scam
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=alE76JoMKVs
K1 : ebay abzocke K1 Reportage www.dost.de.tf
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hwGuOvPaYHM
Onlinedetektiv : In Abofalle geraten was tun ?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vl2c9G5QtSo
_<<<bitte vervollstaendigen>>>_

*Inkasso:*

NDR / Menschen und Schlagzeilen : Inkasso-Wahn-haben Sie keine Angst
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3u3ipyXM2Ew
_<<<bitte vervollstaendigen>>>_


Quelle:
Diese Liste mit dem Datenstand vom 18.12.2011 wurde am 04.12.2013 von https://www.facebook.com/notes/mela...ilmmaterial-zum-thema-melango/237042373035550 uebertragen.


----------

